# Life Encapsulated



## LarryCook (Apr 28, 2006)

I occasionally review obituaries and today I came across this one...for some reason it brings tears to my eyes.

Kari Lynn Baker

HEWITT "” Kari Lynn Baker, 31, of Hewitt passed away Saturday, April 8, 2006, at her residence. A memorial service was at 3 p.m. Monday, April 10, at OakCrest Funeral Home in Waco, with Dr. Steve Sadler officiating. A private graveside service preceded the memorial service at Oakwood Cemetery. Visitation was from 3 to 5 p.m. Sunday at OakCrest Funeral Home.

Kari was born August 13, 1974, in Salt Lake City, Utah, to James and Linda (Dodson) Dulin. She married Matt Baker in 1994 in Waco. She was a member of Crossroads Baptist Church in Lorena. Kari graduated from Waco Christian High School in 1993. She graduated from Baylor University and received her Master´s degree from Dallas Baptist University. Kari was a third-grade teacher at Spring Valley Elementary and was an adjunct instructor at Tarleton State University.

She was preceded in death by daughter Kassidy Lynn in 1999.

She is survived by her husband, the Rev. Matt Baker of Hewitt; daughters, Kensi and Grace Baker; parents, Jim and Linda Dulin; grandparents, James and Mary Sue Dodson of Waco; great-grandmother, Hester Hutchinson of Waco; and mother and father-in-law, Oscar and Barbara Baker of Kerrville.

Memorials may be made to the American Cancer Society. Online memorial guestbook may be found at www.oakcrestwaco.com.


Published April 19, 2006


----------

